# Anyone that lives in Ontinyent area



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

We have been looking at the Ontinyent area. Is there anyone on the forum that lives there as we have noticed that property there is a very good price at the moment. We are familiar with the Xabia area but property is expensive there. Is there any expat community there?


----------



## haynesbob (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi,

We purchased a property in Ontinyent just over 3 years ago and will hopefully be taking early retirement by the middle of the year.

We believe that there are quite a few expats around the area but I'm not sure how active the expat community is. I'm sure you will get a lot of further replies. What I can tell you is that the locals are really friendly and helpful and we have found many Spanish friends.

Good luck with your search.

Bob and Maria


----------



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Thank you for your reply. We're not big into expat communities but it is nice to have someone around from the UK. Which airport do you fly into? Will you be living there permanently when you retire. We really like the village way of life and to be out in the country but not too isolated.


----------



## haynesbob (Oct 9, 2012)

tammy123 said:


> Thank you for your reply. We're not big into expat communities but it is nice to have someone around from the UK. Which airport do you fly into? Will you be living there permanently when you retire. We really like the village way of life and to be out in the country but not too isolated.


Hi,

We fly into Alicante airport. We will be living there all year around and can't wait now.
The locals are so friendly and really appreciate it when you try and speak Spanish , in fact several local people are keen to learn conversational English
We have used local builders and electricians with no issues, 
We use the small fruit n veg shops and of cause bakeries


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

snikpoh lives in Ontinyent, he will probably reply to you soon, he has been very helpful with questions I have asked and he has rental property in Ontinyent if you need somewhere to rent while you are looking in the area. We have not used his villa yet, but are visiting in September & will be booking with him for our look around the area.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

.... here I am ....

We've lived here for over 9 years now and love it.

Prices are still good here but the market is starting to move now.

Any questions - please ask either via the forum or via PM.

Sorry, should have said, either Alicante or Valencia airports are fine. It takes just as long to Ontinyent from either.

The new airport in Castellon is only 1 hour 40 minutes away and they have some very cheap deals as it's a newish airport.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

We are fairly near Ontinyent and find this area a very pleasant place to live. I think there are folks from the UK in most parts of Spain just the numbers vary depending on where you are. Prices are good the further inland you come but I guess its what kind of life you prefer. We live on the outside of a little village but can walk to the village , it has all the amenities we need and a bigger town is 20 mins or so driving. We can be in Valencia on the train in about 40 mins so it works well for us. Living in a house with land though is a fair bit of work to keep it tidy and being in the countryside there is lots of dust but tiled floors make it easier to keep the house clean.

Good luck in your search , we have been here just over a month on a permanent basis and have made British , Dutch , Belgian and Spanish friends already.


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

Maureen, that is exactly why we are coming out in September to look around Ontinyent area. We live by the sea now, I used to live in Blackpool and we don't go to the sea front at all and we don't want to live anywhere that could be construed as Blackpool with sun. I hated living in a place that got overrun with tourists in the season. I want to live somewhere where there are neighbours, but not too close and I think Ontinyent area fits the bill. We will learn some Spanish (I can read a little bit) so at least to start with we could say hello and do some shopping and hopefully we could continue learning when we move.


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

Try to do a bit of research into the temperatures in this area. They can be very different to the coast. Inland towns can be very hot in summer but very cold in winter. I'm not sure about Ontinyent, although I was there in the summer once and the temperature was 40!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

GallineraGirl said:


> Try to do a bit of research into the temperatures in this area. They can be very different to the coast. Inland towns can be very hot in summer but very cold in winter. I'm not sure about Ontinyent, although I was there in the summer once and the temperature was 40!


This is quite true. We have had as high as 46 and as low as -10 but these are exceptional.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

see post below


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

> snikpoh;9025826
> 
> Any questions - please ask either via the forum or via PM.


But much better to post on the forum where others with an interest in the area can read the information .


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But much better to post on the forum where others with an interest in the area can read the information .


Of course, but if the OP had personal questions .....


----------



## Ruttys (Nov 17, 2016)

haynesbob said:


> Hi,
> 
> We purchased a property in Ontinyent just over 3 years ago and will hopefully be taking early retirement by the middle of the year.
> 
> ...


Dear Bob & Maria,

We note that you bought your property in Ontinyent 3 years ago, did you rent it out during this period? 

We are in the process of buying a home in Ontinyent and would like to rent it out before we move over there in approx. 15 - 18 months to help with costs.

Kind Regards,

David & Sharron


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Ruttys said:


> Dear Bob & Maria,
> 
> We note that you bought your property in Ontinyent 3 years ago, did you rent it out during this period?
> 
> ...


:welcome:

Hi. Myself and my family have lived in Ontinyent for over 10 years now and really love the town.

During that time we've made friends with many people in just your situation. Personally, I would recommend short-term holiday lets as this gives you better peace of mind in terms of getting the property back and having it looked after.

Please PM me (when you have more than 5 'real' posts) or email me and I can suggest how to best go about this.


Welcome to Ontinyent (Onteniente)


----------



## Ruttys (Nov 17, 2016)

snikpoh said:


> :welcome:
> 
> Hi. Myself and my family have lived in Ontinyent for over 10 years now and really love the town.
> 
> ...


Hi Snikpoh,

Thank you for your reply. 

Please confirm how we can email you ... apologies we are new to this site.

We have just come back from viewing the house again in Ontinyent, and may be moving there sooner than we thought if our house in England sells this year! 

Kind Regards,

David & Sharron


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Ruttys said:


> Hi Snikpoh,
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> ...


If you click on my "yin yang" symbol, this should take you to my profile. Click on the "contact info" tab and there you can send me a private message. In that I can give you my personal email address.

Best of luck selling.

Update: just noticed, you only have 2 posts. You will need at least 5 genuine posts to use the PM facility.


----------



## Ruttys (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi Snikpoh,

We will post another three messages with a request for information and then PM you ... hopefully!

Kind Regards,

David & Sharron


----------



## Ruttys (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi Forum Users,

We have recently returned from Ontinyent to inspect a house we have put a deposit on, we are led to believe that we require the services of an Architect and Technical Architect as we are planning the following:

Install new pool
Reform the insides of the house, including a new staircase to the lower ground floor
Conversion of the garage into a bedroom/bathroom
Re-paint the outside of the house
Form a new timber framed garage.

We understand we may need a small or major licence to do these works, if so, which type? Does the Architect apply for the pool licence or can the pool company apply for it. 

All thoughts welcomed 

Kind Regards,

David & Sharron


----------



## Ruttys (Nov 17, 2016)

Hello,

We forgot to ask, does anyone know of an Architect, Heating Engineer and an Electrical Engineer local to the Ontinyent area? 

The Architect we have spoken to and received a quote from, is 1.5 hours south of the area and we hope to reduce our costs by having someone local. 

Kind Regards,

David & Sharron


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Ruttys said:


> Hello,
> 
> We forgot to ask, does anyone know of an Architect, Heating Engineer and an Electrical Engineer local to the Ontinyent area?
> 
> ...


Yes, yes and yes.

We can recommend a very good architect in Ontinyent - he will certainly be required for your pool and will also be able to give you an early indication if it's even going to be possible. (Some have been declined here.)

Oh, you'll almost certainly require an obra mayor.


----------

